# Safari-Pilansberg South africa



## goooner (Nov 30, 2019)

Been away from the forum for a while, glad to be back. Spent 4 days in Pilansberg SA, and had a great time. Saw some things I've never seen before, did not manage to snap everything, but got a few shots regardless.

Will update this thread as I get through all my photos. Thanks for looking, as always, C&C, more than welcome.

#1 White Rhino




#2 2 Thick knee parents trying to get the Rhino, not to trample their nest




#3




#4


----------



## Granddad (Nov 30, 2019)

Was this luck? I saw a rhino when I was in Etosha National Park in Namibia a couple of years ago but it was in the bush a couple of hundred yards from the track and you could only tell it was a rhino and not a rock because it moved.


----------



## Flying Panda (Nov 30, 2019)

Awesome set!  Looking forward to seeing more shots!


----------



## goooner (Nov 30, 2019)

Granddad said:


> Was this luck? I saw a rhino when I was in Etosha National Park in Namibia a couple of years ago but it was in the bush a couple of hundred yards from the track and you could only tell it was a rhino and not a rock because it moved.


Was amazed at how many rhinos we saw, and how close we got. Saw 6 to 7 rhinos per drive. Even saw the highly endangered black rhino on our last drive. Seeing as 3 of these magnificent beasts are slaughtered every day, for their horns, we were very privileged. 



Flying Panda said:


> Awesome set!  Looking forward to seeing more shots!


Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 30, 2019)

Excellent shooting......


----------



## goooner (Nov 30, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Excellent shooting......


Thank you.


----------



## goooner (Nov 30, 2019)

Some more birds to the mix....

#5 Lilac breasted roller




#6
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hT7UrA]
	


#7 Rufous naped lark
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hSDJsH]
	


#8 Night heron
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hT7UkP]
	
[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## edsland (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks like a great time, awesome photos


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 1, 2019)

All nice pics. Awesome shots on the rhinos (my favorite large, land animal) and that pic of the the Lilac breasted roller is one cool looking bird with that amazing plumage!


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 1, 2019)

Beautiful photo's, Looks like a great vacation.


----------



## PJM (Dec 1, 2019)

Great shots!  Who won the battle over the nest?


----------



## goooner (Dec 1, 2019)

edsland said:


> Looks like a great time, awesome photos


Thank you. 



K9Kirk said:


> All nice pics. Awesome shots on the rhinos (my favorite large, land animal) and that pic of the the Lilac breasted roller is one cool looking bird with that amazing plumage!


Thank you. Yes, one of my favourite African birds. 


Warhorse said:


> Beautiful photo's, Looks like a great vacation.


Thank you, was a great few days in the bush. 



PJM said:


> Great shots!  Who won the battle over the nest?


Thank you. The Rhino did not take much notice of them, but they calmed down when he moved past. I think their nest was in the shrubs just behind him.


----------



## goooner (Dec 1, 2019)

#9 European Bee-eaters




#10




#11 Lioness being bugged by flies





#12



#13


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 1, 2019)

Great set! First thing I saw was the bird giving that rhino a piece of it's mind. Some beautiful shots, hope there are more.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 1, 2019)

Great Captures.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 1, 2019)

goooner said:


> Been away from the forum for a while, glad to be back. Spent 4 days in Pilansberg SA, and had a great time. Saw some things I've never seen before, did not manage to snap everything, but got a few shots regardless.
> 
> Will update this thread as I get through all my photos. Thanks for looking, as always, C&C, more than welcome.
> 
> ...


Great set! It was wonderful seeing that confrontation. Did the nest survive?


----------



## goooner (Dec 2, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Great set! First thing I saw was the bird giving that rhino a piece of it's mind. Some beautiful shots, hope there are more.


Thank you, yes was great watching those brave parents protecting their nest.


DarkShadow said:


> Great Captures.


Thank you.


otherprof said:


> Great set! It was wonderful seeing that confrontation. Did the nest survive?


I think the nest did survive. Think it was in the shrubs behind the rhino.


----------



## goooner (Dec 3, 2019)

#14 Leopard tortoise




#15 Black shouldered kite, having a snack
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hSB4bV]
	


#16
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hSA2HA]
	


#17
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hSxx3R]
	


#18 Giraffe
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hT7imV]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 4, 2019)

Very nice, color me green with envy.


----------



## goooner (Dec 4, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Very nice, color me green with envy.


Thank you.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 4, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 4, 2019)

Excellent set. 
Looks like a great place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goooner (Dec 5, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> Very nice!





zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> Looks like a great place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you gents.


----------



## goooner (Dec 6, 2019)

#19 Hippo, very rare seeing these guys outside of the wae water. It had an injured leg, and would probably not have survived much longer.




#20 Elephant, destroying the local fauna




#21 Warthog




#22 Young baboon too lazy to walk on his own




#23


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 8, 2019)

I absolutely enjoyed all of these photos, if you got more keep them coming please! I wish it was cheaper and easier to travel there and I'd go in a heartbeat.


----------



## baturn (Dec 8, 2019)

Great set! Looks like you had just as much fun as I did in Botswana.


----------



## goooner (Dec 9, 2019)

fishing4sanity said:


> I absolutely enjoyed all of these photos, if you got more keep them coming please! I wish it was cheaper and easier to travel there and I'd go in a heartbeat.


Thank you, have a few left that I will upload at a later stage. 



baturn said:


> Great set! Looks like you had just as much fun as I did in Botswana.


Thank you, was actually not that far from the Botswana border. The Okavango delta, and mana pools are definitely on my bucket list.


----------

